
PyCon 2017 – Talk videos - craigkerstiens
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrJhliKNQ8g0qoE_zvL8eVg/feed
======
amjith
My talk at Pycon was about building modern commandline shells using python.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJhZhLg3obk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJhZhLg3obk)

I'd love some feedback.

~~~
baby
You talk about [https://bpython-interpreter.org/](https://bpython-
interpreter.org/), do you actually use that? That looks pretty awesome!

Otherwise I really like the 10min demo at the end. Your library really looks
amazing. I do not have any tools that would need it at the moment but I'm
definitely bookmarking that :)

Actually I know someone who might benefit from that
([http://www.pappyproxy.com/](http://www.pappyproxy.com/))

~~~
amjith
Yes! I always use bpython never the default python repl. That's one of the
very few python packages that gets installed system wide.

------
rwooster
I thought David Wolever's talk on exploring CPython internals was quite good.
Doesn't assume any prior knowledge on how CPython functions.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5_5XmmwMx8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5_5XmmwMx8)

------
hdra
That's fast! Thanks PyCon 2017 organizers!

------
neves
Every tech conference have some presentations that look good, but go out as
boring, and some hidden gems.

Would you recommend some of the videos?

~~~
steevenwee
My favorite so far: Raymond Hettinger Modern Python Dictionaries A confluence
of a dozen great ideas

~~~
emj
YT video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npw4s1QTmPg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npw4s1QTmPg)
slides for the 2016 talk:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3967849/sfmu2/_build/htm...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3967849/sfmu2/_build/html/main.html)

The 2017 slides are better, but I can't find them they are mentioned in the
beginning of the talk though.

~~~
pypanta
Slides are below the video. Click on "show more" to see them.

[https://github.com/PyCon/2017-slides](https://github.com/PyCon/2017-slides)

------
MustafaAdam
First of all, I'm glad Beazley wasnt there. That dude never does talks geared
towards most python programmers. Always talks about mystical and niche shit.

Second of all, The talks are getting repetitive. There were really any new
fresh talks this year. Most of them were either very close to earlier talks or
just exact copies. It was more like how comedians repeat their jokes in order
to perfect them. But these guys are repeating the same old talks but to no
end.

If you've seen earlier talks, you can easily skip this one.

------
hprotagonist
what, no beazley?

------
proyb2
I find all the video titles in PyCon 2017 aren't well presented or worth to
watch than PyCon 2016. Displaying code against the white background is awful.

